

GitHub Contributions Are Bullshit - drgenehack
https://github.com/genehack/bullshit-contributions

======
pedrorijo91
Can't understand why bother with contributions graph? It's like evaluate a
programmer by LOC. We all know that lines of code ofter represent bad design,
or that nor all lines have same complexity...

